# New Zealand VS Florida White



## DazyDaizee (Apr 14, 2009)

Apart from size, which from what I've read the ideal Florida White being 5lbs (4-6 range) and New Zealand White ideally being 10lbs (9-12 range)

My new foster bunny is a little over 6lbs, and he's a very healthy weight. I think he's a Florida White.. I was just curious if there are other features to determine other than size.
This is him... don't mind the head tilt. 











Thanks


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Apr 14, 2009)

He looks small NZ to me. Usually you should have a smaller, more refined head and shorter ear with the Florida Whites. Plus, his coat makes me think more NZ- just small.


----------



## Bramblerose (Apr 15, 2009)

I have Florida Whites, like Dyemond said, ears are smaller, head is more refined, head on a buck is quite round, and also body is short and cobby. Fur is tighter fitting, and they are a very firm, muscular rabbit. They look deceptively small for their weight.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

Could also be a mixed breed rabbit. New Zealands and Florida Whites have flyback coats with coarser guardhairs than breeds with softer roll-back coats.

Pam


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a strange thought- I had a White once who was born out of a line of reds. I mean, straight reds. I've always called him a fluke because if you look at the reds vs whites reds tend to be more like their own breed, unfortunately. Reds usually have a thicker coat, maybe a little longer and more coarse. This white I had looked a lot like the picture of yours- basically like a red without the color if that makes any sense?? I'm sure maybe Pam could explain it a little better.


----------

